# Why I stick to lakes for kayaking



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kayaker trailed by shark.

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...at-white-shark-i-just-turned-and-paddled?lite


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. Don't you just hate it when you're not at the top of the food chain all of a sudden?!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My kayak would have immediately been sold, and I would have bought a nice pair of hiking boots with the money.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Heck, what he needs is Dr. Godfrey's Shark Replant Tonic! It not only keeps sharks away but it also cures almost every ailment known to man. The last bottle I got was I think from our own Granny Lou. Or was that Elderberry Wine? All I know is that it tasted really good and it cured my headache or maybe it gave me one? Hard to tell, I woke up 3 days later in another country, but I felt fine! LOL!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Did the shark have frickin' lasers?... somebody had to say it...

Eastern great whites seem more laid-back, than the West coast ones... ours seem more gangsta'... eatin' on boats & all... 

Troll wizard, you should try Samuel S. Stimpingtons snake oil, you'll wake up in another dimension...


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Except not even lakes are safe.

http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/bull-sharks-invade-australian-golf-course-lake.html


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Nowhere is safe.........

"who is it ?"

"Candy-gram"


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Zurgh said:


> Did the shark have frickin' lasers?... somebody had to say it...
> 
> Eastern great whites seem more laid-back, than the West coast ones... ours seem more gangsta'... eatin' on boats & all...
> 
> Troll wizard, you should try Samuel S. Stimpingtons snake oil, you'll wake up in another dimension...


Thanks Zurgh, I will have to try to see if I can get some. There's nothing like a good ole tonic to start the day, and get you goin! I do like to travel so looks like I will be packing my bags and heading off to that other dimension, somewhat like the Outer Limits!!!! LOL!!!! :jol:


----------

